# Unmarried couple moving to Dubai...



## pete2012 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have recently joined this forum after unexpectedly being offered the chance to relocate to Dubai for work.. I was wondering if you could help me out on a few points which I am sure 1,000 people ask a day but any help would be greatly appreciated!!

- As the title says, we are an unmarried couple from the UK moving to Dubai potentially into a 1 bedroom apartment, is it really illegal? What do we need to know?!

- To take advantage of the 'Tax Free' salary, I understand that we need to open a local bank account. Does anyone know if I need to tell the UK Government/Banks anything to ensure I get a tax free salary in Dubai?

- As I am the one with the job offer, my partner will initially be visiting Dubai as a visitor - will it be straight forward for her to change to an employment visa once out there?

- Does anyone know of any good cost-effective hotels near Dubai Media City? We were thinking of staying in a hotel for the first couple of nights before finding the right apartment

- I have been told by my employer that we will need a car to get about in Dubai but should not book online and wait to see what local deals can be done, has anyone had any experience of this?

Appreciate there are a couple of questions above but we would be SO grateful for any wise words you can share!

Thanks Guys


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Your work should provide you with a hotel/serviced apartment for the first month, this is normal. There's no way you're going to be able to get an apartment in a couple of days, no chance in hell. Even a month is pushing it. Gloria Hotel is close and reasonably priced, as is Grand Midwest Hotel Apartments.

Just wait until you get here until you get a car, all the companies are about the same and will quote a monthly rate.

You don't need to tell the UK Government anything about how you get paid, just fill out the P-something-something form to tell them you're leaving.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A million threads on this, co-habiting is illegal yet plenty of people do it. There is no "marriage police" or people knocking on your door but you can get into serious trouble if you are grassed up or in an accident, need hospital treatment etc. If she falls pregnant she'll have to leave before it shows and come back after. Probably advisable to have a shotgun wedding too.

Partner, if on a UK passport, will be on a 30 day visit visa. She can do visa runs to Hatta to renew this. She will get her employment visa through her first employer.

Cheapest car hire is about 2000 AED per month (once you add the extras) for that you'll get a Lancer or Yaris and generally run off the road at every opportunity. See this as a Dubai rite of passage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

The HMRC website has lots of info (not great admittedly) but we notified the tax man that we would be leaving the UK for an indefinite period and we have also amended our NI status to self-employed - we continue to pay NI contributions (£10.60 per month) to maintain our stamp. 

We also found an accountant to do our tax returns - all done via email and secure space on the internet. My husband is drawing a forces pension in the UK and we also have a rental property there so to pay £125.00 per year each and have someone else do the hard work of completing that nightmare 16+ page document is well worth it. In fact, I am due a tax refund of £225 this year!

Be aware though that you have to do a full tax year outside the UK to be able to keep any tax free salary you have earned. If you go back before completing a full tax year, you will be hit with a massive tax bill - also be mindful of how many nights you spend in the UK (I think it is 185 days over a 4 year period but others may be able to clarify this). Don't go back willy nilly just in case you need to return to the UK for a prolonged stay in the event of an emergency.

I am no tax expert but you will find help on HMRC website, on this site and from a good tax accountant. Be upfront with the government, don't try to hide anything and you can't then have a surprise tax bill in the future.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> The HMRC website has lots of info (not great admittedly) but we notified the tax man that we would be leaving the UK for an indefinite period and we have also amended our NI status to self-employed - we continue to pay NI contributions (£10.60 per month) to maintain our stamp.
> 
> We also found an accountant to do our tax returns - all done via email and secure space on the internet. My husband is drawing a forces pension in the UK and we also have a rental property there so to pay £125.00 per year each and have someone else do the hard work of completing that nightmare 16+ page document is well worth it. In fact, I am due a tax refund of £225 this year!
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I resigned from my job in the UK and ******ed off to the sand dunes without telling any of those Inland Revenue / HMRC types.

Might have to get back in touch and make up a few porkies so I'm not banged up if I ever go back!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> and we have also amended our NI status to self-employed - we continue to pay NI contributions (£10.60 per month) to maintain our stamp.
> .


how'd you sort that out? need to do that myself. Was on my list, but got way-laid a bit!
P85 done, accountant / UK returns sorted / overseas landlord sorted - Just NI contributions to go!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> how'd you sort that out? need to do that myself. Was on my list, but got way-laid a bit!
> P85 done, accountant / UK returns sorted / overseas landlord sorted - Just NI contributions to go!


I wouldn't mind knowing how I do this too, be very helpful as I guess still paying NI is a good thing to do...


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> how'd you sort that out? need to do that myself. Was on my list, but got way-laid a bit!
> P85 done, accountant / UK returns sorted / overseas landlord sorted - Just NI contributions to go!



Hiya, I've searched and found this  
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/ni/volcontr/abroad.htm


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

zovi said:


> Hiya, I've searched and found this
> HM Revenue & Customs: Voluntary National Insurance contributions if you live abroad


bingo!
thanks


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

It is also possible to do your NI contributions either whe you go back or indeed at the point of retirement. They basically workout any shortfall and you pay what is required, this is often what woman who have maybe had time out of work for raising kids etc do. Just might make things a bit easier in the long run as another option!


----------



## pete2012 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys 

Thanks so much for your help and it seems my post has helped others too which is great...

@Gavtek - My proposed employer has confirmed that no allowance for hotel/apartment to get us on our way is possible so guess this is going against the normal way these things are done...Also concerned that your experience says we wouldnt be able to secure an apartment within a few days/month, is this because of any specific reasons?

Thanks!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

To get an apt you will need to have a residence visa and a local bank account amongst other things and Dubai just doesn't work that quickly, it could take at least two to three weeks. 
By the way what sort of employer doesn't provide accommodation for the first few weeks at least? Will you be getting a yearly rent allowance ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Elmpark said:


> It is also possible to do your NI contributions either whe you go back or indeed at the point of retirement. They basically workout any shortfall and you pay what is required, this is often what woman who have maybe had time out of work for raising kids etc do. Just might make things a bit easier in the long run as another option!


You can pay any shortfall in contributions towards the end of your working life - my mum paid about £2,000 shortfall (to make up for not working for 15 years) and it made a huge difference to her state pension. I decided to pay the £10.60 a month for the next few years until I have paid in the maximum.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

pete2012 said:


> My proposed employer has confirmed that no allowance for hotel/apartment to get us on our way is possible


Tell them to stick it then.

In Dubai, if you hear any alarm bells, run like ******y.

Your employer sounds like the sort of person who arranges for public holidays to land on weekends and counts weekends in your holiday allowance (i.e. if you take 5 days off, they'll deduct 7 days from your holiday allowance).

It's not worth the hassle and stress of working for these scumbags.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Tell them to stick it then.
> 
> In Dubai, if you hear any alarm bells, run like ******y.


Agree with Gavtek.

They KNOW that there is no way they can get your visa situation sorted out in less than 2 weeks (and that's being overly optimistic).
They KNOW that without a visa and a bank account, you will not be able to rent a place.
They KNOW that even with those in hands, it can take a while to find "the right place", which you may want to do, as you pay 1 year rent upfront and can not get out of the agreement.
And yet they don't offer any compensation for it in any way shape or form (temporary company accommodation, hotel for the first month, additional allowance for the first month, etc.)

That sounds exactly like someone who is going to take any opportunity they get to squeeze you.

Knowing your situation (unmarried, ie very easy to blackmail into silent obedience) I would NOT put my faith in the hands of such people.


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

Most Englishmen are Christians, right? Correct me if I'm wrong....but doesn't the bible also say that premarital sex is wrong?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

no no no said:


> Most Englishmen are Christians, right? Correct me if I'm wrong....but doesn't the bible also say that premarital sex is wrong?


1. This is not the Sandpit. You are probably looking for this secttion to discuss this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/
2. just a chain email which was doing the rounds, so I googled. An Open Letter to Dr. Laura Schlesinger « naked capitalism
3. Not everyone from the UK is Christian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_the_United_Kingdom#Religion

4. :focus:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

no no no said:


> Most Englishmen are Christians, right? Correct me if I'm wrong....but doesn't the bible also say that premarital sex is wrong?


Doesn't the Quran say that it's a sin to wear synthetic clothing? I didn't see any naked Muslims running around the last time I looked out my window


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

no no no said:


> Most Englishmen are Christians, right? Correct me if I'm wrong....but doesn't the bible also say that premarital sex is wrong?


Technically I'm a Christian. The Bible is mostly fiction.

Sex is great, pre or post marital, you're missing out.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

> Sex is great, pre or post marital, you're missing out.


Honestly I fell out of my chair reading this.. outstanding hahaha


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no no no said:


> Most Englishmen are Christians, right? Correct me if I'm wrong....but doesn't the bible also say that premarital sex is wrong?


no

i think the last census had quite a lot of jedi's too.
the bible is Dan Brown-esque fiction - but it is usually in the wrong section of the book shop.

(spoiler alert : Jesus dies on page 681)


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

vantage said:


> (spoiler alert : Jesus dies on page 681)


this made me laugh. 

Reminds me of when I sat through someone telling me the plot to Passion of the Christ. Even though I said, "I know" 100 times. They were honestly shocked by the ending.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

oxfordgirl said:


> Be aware though that you have to do a full tax year outside the UK to be able to keep any tax free salary you have earned. If you go back before completing a full tax year, you will be hit with a massive tax bill - also be mindful of how many nights you spend in the UK (I think it is 185 days over a 4 year period but others may be able to clarify this). Don't go back willy nilly just in case you need to return to the UK for a prolonged stay in the event of an emergency.
> 
> I am no tax expert but you will find help on HMRC website, on this site and from a good tax accountant. Be upfront with the government, don't try to hide anything and you can't then have a surprise tax bill in the future.


Hello All,

I totally agree with the advice given by oxfordgirl 

Form P85 should be completed and submitted to HMRC when leaving the UK. 

Voluntary Class 3 National Insurance Contributions can be made to maintain your UK State Pension. You can contact the Department for Work & Pensions in the UK (DWP) and ask for a state pension forecast unique to you which will explain how much you need to top up your contributions by and when.

With regards to residency, each individuals circumstances will determine their residency status and liability or not to UK tax such as whether you are classed as:

- UK resident
- UK ordinarily resident
- UK resident and domiciled
- Temporarily resident
- Not resident
- Not ordinarily resident
- UK resident but not domiciled
- Dual resident of the UK and another country

And/Or whether split year treatment will apply.

Residency is a complex area and too detailed to cover every area on here but to give you an idea have a look at the leaflet called 'HMRC6'. 

If you are able to get your head around it, well done :clap2:

If not, seek a Qualified Accountant who will be able to ensure that your tax affairs are dealt with correctly as I have come across many unfortunate people who have not taken the correct/necessary steps and have then found themselves facing unexpected tax bills


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I totally agree with the advice given by oxfordgirl
> 
> ...


Thank you

Can you not do class 2 contributions only £10 odd a month?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

*UK Tax Status*



nikkisizer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I totally agree with the advice given by oxfordgirl
> 
> ...



Not come across HMRC6 before Nikki. More of a booklet though than a leaflet and I am still not really any the wiser than I was before but it does contain a few gems which us lesser mortals can understand :confused2:


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

zovi said:


> Thank you
> 
> Can you not do class 2 contributions only £10 odd a month?


Hello zovi,

Class 2 contributions are payable if you are self employed in the UK, once you cease self employment you no longer need to pay these.

To make up for any shortfall in your contributions you can pay voluntarily in the form of Class 3 contributions.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

oxfordgirl said:


> Not come across HMRC6 before Nikki. More of a booklet though than a leaflet and I am still not really any the wiser than I was before but it does contain a few gems which us lesser mortals can understand :confused2:


Hello oxfordgirl,

Not many people have come across HMRC6 and when you look at it you can understand why unfortunately so many people get caught out!

That is why it is worth seeking professional advice, after all, most of us I am sure relocated to avoid the tax man and have a better lifestyle


----------



## Sandscorpion (Jul 6, 2012)

As a previous poster said if they are not helping relocate steer away from the company.

You can end up in jail if you live together as an unmarried couple. Only takes some nasty person to grass you up. Not worth the risk!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandscorpion said:


> As a previous poster said if they are not helping relocate steer away from the company.
> 
> You can end up in jail if you live together as an unmarried couple. Only takes some nasty person to grass you up. Not worth the risk!



I know lots of people who currently live together (quietly and under the radar) but the new visa rules will put paid to that - one of you will have to rent your 'main' residence and the other rent somewhere dirt cheap where you have no intention of living. All this will do is reduce the availability of cheap accommodation to those who actually can only afford this price of accommodation and perhaps push up the prices.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

oxfordgirl said:


> I know lots of people who currently live together (quietly and under the radar) but the new visa rules will put paid to that - one of you will have to rent your 'main' residence and the other rent somewhere dirt cheap where you have no intention of living. All this will do is reduce the availability of cheap accommodation to those who actually can only afford this price of accommodation and perhaps push up the prices.


I'm not sure how the new visa rules will work, and why they'll only affect 'unmarried' couples? Only one name can go on the lease, so what does the other spouse do to prove tenancy? my husband arrives today, at the moment on my sponsorship. But when he starts work his employer will need to apply for a new visa.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Tell them to stick it then.
> 
> In Dubai, if you hear any alarm bells, run like ******y.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. In DXB your employer is your visa sponsor, and effectively has you by the ba11s. So exercise an extra degree of caution when considering employment opportunities here. I also agree that it is essential to get assistance with accomodation for the first 30 days - you won't find a suitable home in less than two or three weeks, minimum.

The employer sponsors and procures your residence visa. There are various other documents that you will need to obtain, such as a Health card (certifying your entitlement to treatment in the state healthcare system), a driving licence, a liquor licence (essential if you intend to purchase alcohol for sonsumption at home) and a couple of other things. Most important is the visa - the rest follow easily enough once you get that. The missus will not be able to obtain one unless/ until she marries you or gets a job herself.

Next you get a bank account, again with a letter from your employer certifying that you are an employee and stating your income. You can get a credit and debit card on your account at HSBC. You can give one to the missus. Alternatively, you can obtain a supplementary credit card in her name with just a scan of her passport (no visa required). The HSBC mastercard is dual-purpose and lets you withdraw cash at ATMs as a debit card (i.e. doesn't sit on your credit card bill as a cash withdrawal).


----------



## Sandscorpion (Jul 6, 2012)

Suzimack Under the new rules you must show a lease agreement in order to renew your residents visa.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Sandscorpion said:


> Suzimack Under the new rules you must show a lease agreement in order to renew your residents visa.


So how will my husband renew his when the time comes? As lease is in my name? And I believe it's also required for new applications, as I had to submit it to sponsor him.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

suzimack said:


> So how will my husband renew his when the time comes? As lease is in my name? And I believe it's also required for new applications, as I had to submit it to sponsor him.


Immediate family members are covered under a single lease agreement. With the lease being in your name, and he being your husband, he's free and clear (so are your children, parents). Extended family members need to make their own arrangements.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, that makes it a bit clearer!!!


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Doesn't the Quran say that it's a sin to wear synthetic clothing? I didn't see any naked Muslims running around the last time I looked out my window


WOW.....in this case, you know more about Islam than I do.


----------



## pete2012 (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys

Thanks for all your help with this, really appreciate it..

Last question - Partner is also coming out initially on the standard 30-day visitor visa. If/when she finds a job within the 30 days, is it quite straight forward for her to convert from 30-day visitor vsa to an employment one?


----------



## abayd (Sep 10, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Doesn't the Quran say that it's a sin to wear synthetic clothing? I didn't see any naked Muslims running around the last time I looked out my window


I know this is old but you got my curiosity up. Synthetic clothing? I've read it several times in Arabic. Nothing about that, not to mention there was no such thing as synthetic materials at the time.

Am I misunderstanding what you mean?


----------

